# Cabelas layout blind snow cover



## catcher#20 (Apr 10, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can use different brands other cabelas for a snow cover for my cabelas layout blind


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Might check a FA brand cover, or call Rogers Sporting goods I'm sure they have something to fix you up


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

get a hold of rogers sporting goods i bought tvyek snow covers last year for my sub by measuring the lenght and width of your blind and matching it with a differant cover :beer:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Depending on the model, most Cabela's layouts are made by FA. Call Roger's. You can go to their site and get the number. Talk to Matt or Fred and they'll hook you up right. Stay away from the FA covers...Junk tyvek crap that WILL rip when it gets cold out and it turns brittle.


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

i use the tyvek from cabelas have for 3 winters have 2 one for each blind work great would not hunt with any thing else. bob :beer:


----------



## FWLMOOD (Jul 27, 2009)

+1 for Rogers snow covers, way better than the tyvec ones. I also remember Fred saying something about them being made out of a non-UV reflective material????


----------

